# Wierd white worm thing on eggs? (PIC)



## timopictures (Sep 9, 2010)

I spotted a tiny little worm like thing on some Imitator eggs. At first I thought maybe it was part of the egg or something, but I noticed it moving around which I thought seemed odd. You can see it in the pic below just below the two eggs. Does anyone know what it is or if it could be harmful to the eggs?


I


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Do a search for "nematode", "nematodes" on here, that's what it looks like so probably not harmful. Even the more annoying "nemerteans" don't eat live eggs.


----------



## timopictures (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info. It moved far enough away from the eggs that I was able to get rid of it, so hopefully everything will be fine.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

If they're imitators, they're also probably a food source. I know pumilio eat those.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

They do eat dead, failed eggs and for that reason they sometimes get blamed for killing eggs. They are harmless scavengers.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

As much as I hear they are harmless it is hard to believe. I guess they know better than we do, cause i've seen them infest what seem to be developing eggs that end up clouding and going obviously bad in the next day or two. Maybe they sense the early signs I dont know. Everyone says they are harmless though so I guess that is what we have to trust. Maybe they just eat some useless remnant from the laying process?


----------

